# small yellow colored fish



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

The wife thinks we need some small yellow colored fish. They need to be about the size of mature Cardinal, and Rummynose tetras. They must be non aggressive, and not fin nippers. Also not bother plants. 
See why I'm looking for suggestions.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Gold rams or flamingo honey gouramis?Yellow is a tough one in FW!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Get some yellow shrimp. Yellow Shrimp - Aquarium Algae Control, Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

What about lemon tetras?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe something, 4.5 cm long


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

Yellow guppies are easy to find.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah i have seen them for sale online.


----------

